# Serbian (BCS): usled



## reka

"Usled" - je li to isto kao "because"?

Na primer: "kod opsesivne nevroze *usled* fiksacije dolazi do regresije..."

Je li to: zbog fiksacije dolazi do regresije?

Hvala!


----------



## Duya

Da.
.............


----------



## slavic_one

Pa i nije baš. Ta regresija je kao nus-pojava fiksacije. U jednu ruku je to "zbog", ali nije baš najsretniji prijevod. During the process of fixation...


----------



## Duya

Pa ja ne vidim bitnu semantičku razliku između "zbog" i "usl(ij)ed", jedino možda stilsku.


----------



## slavic_one

Uslijed nije direktan razlog. 
- Uslijed žege, zbog nedostatka vode u organizmu, došlo je to smrti.
- Radnik je ozlijeđen uslijed rada, zbog pogrešnog rukovanja strojem.
Meni je uslijed više kao "za vrijeme" nego "zbog".


----------



## Duya

Ne, ne dopadaju mi se baš takve konstrukcije. Mislim da su nepravilne, i da će se i rječnik složiti sa mnom:

_Radnik je ozlijeđen uslijed rada, zbog pogrešnog rukovanja strojem._​Ovo mi svuči skroz pogrešno: treba _tokom (tijekom) rada. _Može pak da se kaže:

_Radnik je ozlijeđen tokom rada, uslijed pogrešnog rukovanja strojem._​Ovo pak može da prođe, ali je rogobatno, jer ima dva uzroka:

_Uslijed žege, zbog nedostatka vode u organizmu, došlo je to smrti._​Ako bih već morao da tako formulišem rečenicu, ja bih obrnuo prijedloge, jer mi _uslijed _označava za nijansu "direktniji" uzrok nego "zbog":

_Zbog žege, uslijed nedostatka vode u organizmu, došlo je to smrti._​Nije neki dokaz, ali evo i u prvih nekoliko google pogodaka za "uslijed", on se koristi da označi vrlo direktan uzrok događaja, a ne puke "okolnosti" kao što ti tvrdiš.


----------



## Orlin

I ja se slažem, pošto verujem da je "usled" smisaoni ekvivalent bugarskog "в следствие на/ v sledstvie na", što se kod nas koristi uvek za direktan uzrok.


----------



## WannaBeMe

slavic_one said:


> Uslijed nije direktan razlog.
> - Uslijed žege, zbog nedostatka vode u organizmu, došlo je to smrti.
> - Radnik je ozlijeđen uslijed rada, zbog pogrešnog rukovanja strojem.
> Meni je uslijed više kao "za vrijeme" nego "zbog".



Samo skontaj šta znači uslijediti i posljedica.
Ova druga rečenica mi ne štima.

Po tebi bi bilo da je ozljeda po_*sljed*_ica rada a meni zvuči logičnije da je ozljeda po_*sljed*_ica pogršnoga rukovanja strojem.
Jasnije mi zvuči ova verzija.
Radnik je ozlijeđen tijekom rada, uslijed pogrešnog rukovanja strojem.


----------



## slavic_one

Očito si ne mogu pravilno predstaviti značenje riječi "uslijed".


----------



## WannaBeMe

slavic_one said:


> Očito si ne mogu pravilno predstaviti značenje riječi "uslijed".



Ma možeš samo ova riječ nije često u upotrebi  pritom je i značenje malo složeno te zaista varira između vremenskog i posljedičnog od slučaja do slučaja.


----------

